# Maverick ET-733 vs Mackerick ET-735 vs iGrill2



## idsmokethat (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I've read just about every review under the sun and I can't seem to make a decision between these three smokers.  I've seen lots of criticism of the bluetooth app associated with the ET-735 and none with the iGrill2.  On the flip side, the ET-733 has almost twice the range with it's receiver and is a lot less than the iGrill2.  

What experiences do all of you have?  Any suggestions?


----------



## mummel (Jun 25, 2015)

Depends on what you want to do.  My primary goal was to smoke overnight and take the receiver with me to bed, so I needed range, and I needed an alarm.  The 733 fit the bill perfectly.  Bluetooth does not have range, period.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 23, 2015)

Seems like everyone has or wants the 733 for how it works and what it does.

The fact that the 735 can do 4 things at once is impressive, but do you need that much? Also if the app isn't that great, there is no other way to control it.

Just my thoughts


----------



## dreadylock (Dec 5, 2015)

Since I got et-735 I have had a lot of problems keeping probes connected also I can't be more than 15 feet from it now one probe reading incorrect . Plan to try I grill 2 because it can see 4 probes also company does not email back will try calling them on monday


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 5, 2015)

dreadylock said:


> Since I got et-735 I have had a lot of problems keeping probes connected also I can't be more than 15 feet from it now one probe reading incorrect . Plan to try I grill 2 because it can see 4 probes also company does not email back will try calling them on monday



My igrill2 worked great when I first got it & has steadily been on the decline !  Can't be too far from it or I lose connection !   I'am thinking of trying a Mav 733 when I can !


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 5, 2015)

I own all three of them and for my money the igrill is the way to go. I use the 733 so little when I go to grab it I always forget how to use it. If you have an iPhone it's a no brainier to buy an igrill.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 5, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I own all three of them and for my money the igrill is the way to go. I use the 733 so little when I go to grab it I always forget how to use it. If you have an iPhone it's a no brainier to buy an igrill.



Have u ever had connection issues with your igrill ?  I can't be more than 50 ft away without losing connection on mine !  My Mav 732 I have no issues with !


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 5, 2015)

I have an original igrill and have not had my connection issues. However my barn is well over 100 feet from my house and none of them will reach that far and then through the walls into the house. It's a long way so I don't mark any of them down for that.


----------



## udaman (Dec 5, 2015)

i have a igrill2 and haven't had any problems yet,, dosen't have a great range but the app works well..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Have u ever had connection issues with your igrill ?  I can't be more than 50 ft away without losing connection on mine !  My Mav 732 I have no issues with !



Hmmm, my iGrill2 performs better than I could ask for. I can walk to the mailbox which is 150' away from where I smoke. The battery left few in the unit has become better with each app release. Probe accuracy is spot on.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Have u ever had connection issues with your igrill ?  I can't be more than 50 ft away without losing connection on mine !  My Mav 732 I have no issues with !
> ...



Yea Case, I'm still trying to make this thing work like it did in the beginning...  Talked with tech support & all !  We will see, I may have gotten the LEMon of the igrill2's !   LOL.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Yea Case, I'm still trying to make this thing work like it did in the beginning...  Talked with tech support & all !  We will see, I may have gotten the LEMon of the igrill2's !   LOL.



Oh I have a fix for that, just add water!!!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 5, 2015)

.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Yea Case, I'm still trying to make this thing work like it did in the beginning...  Talked with tech support & all !  We will see, I may have gotten the LEMon of the igrill2's !   LOL.
> ...



:ROTF   I was kinda figuring that would be your answer !   :fire:


----------



## b-one (Dec 5, 2015)

I only have the 733 but it works great, I love sleeping while the WSM chugs along!


----------

